# Yak Report: Concrete Ships



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

My friend and I went out and caught 3 tautogs at 17" within the first hour. It was glorious! Unfortunately the bite stopped after that. 

Great weather too. Almost no waves and the wind wasn't bad at all. I was told to get the hell out of a ship by momma bird though when I accidentally got too close to her nest lol. Also I saw a dolphin between the ships and the beach which was pretty cool.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great Job! Can you paddle your yak right into the ships?


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yup. You just got to paddle around them and look for cracks in the ships wide and tall enough to let you in. It's a load of fun.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

HERE YA GO


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Just be careful on choppy days. Had a friend turtle trying to get out of the ship.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

or geten pinned under the ledges


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

That re-bar doesn't look too forgiving either.


----------

